# Wheel Hub size issue...please Help!



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

I own a 2014 cruze lt. It needs a wheel bearing and It has 16" wheels. So I ordered the part from rockauto.com. part number fw440. Well it is too big. So I researched further and I guess that bearing is for cars with front and rear disc breaks....my cruze has front disc rear drums...so now I am stumped. The only part I can find for a front disc rear drum cruze is for 15" wheels not 16". So I my question is does anyone know the part number for the correct hub assembly for my car? 2014 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo with 16" wheels with front disc brakes and rear drum brakes.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

All LTs came with 16" wheels, didn't they?
And your door frame sticker says 16"?

The factory parts catalog has wheel bearings and knuckles for 15", and different bearings and knuckles for 16".

Rock Auto lists three front Delco hubs by RPO option code. 
FW440 for J60, 
FW382 for J67 and J93, 
FW429 for J60

Hmm, that's two bearings for RPO code J60, and Rock says the 429 is for 115mm BCD, which I think is only on the Diesel. Rock's 'info' page doesn't list the BCD for FW440.
I suspect you need FW382, does your build sticker have code J67 or J93 on it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rockauto also says It's 16 in. front AND rear disc brakes. 

Seems strange to have 2 different parts depending on rear disc or drum.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

moved to Gen1 Wheels, Tires, Brakes, & Suspension


----------



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

Taxman said:


> All LTs came with 16" wheels, didn't they?
> And your door frame sticker says 16"?
> 
> The factory parts catalog has wheel bearings and knuckles for 15", and different bearings and knuckles for 16".
> ...


I couldn't find the code on the sticker at all...very frustrating. I could be looking at the wrong sticker...anything is possible. I do know that the fw440 part is deffinatly not the right part.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The build tag is in the spare tire well on my 2nd Gen, probably somewhere in the trunk on 1st Gen. 
Example is pictured here.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The build tag on my 14 is on the inside of the glove box lid


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

There were only 2 front hub options for the '14 cruze. The fw440 and the fw382. My '12 cruze with the 1.4T takes the fw382


----------



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> There were only 2 front hub options for the '14 cruze. The fw440 and the fw382. My '12 cruze with the 1.4T takes the fw382


Do you have 16" wheels? I am asking because that's where the confusion is. They list that hub for 15" wheels. If you do...which I hope then the problem is solved and I can finally fix this issue. The local dealer has been no help at all.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Erik Damian said:


> Do you have 16" wheels?


It really should not make a difference as any of the stock rim/tire combinations fit any 5x105 Cruze


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Erik Damian said:


> Do you have 16" wheels? I am asking because that's where the confusion is. They list that hub for 15" wheels. If you do...which I hope then the problem is solved and I can finally fix this issue. The local dealer has been no help at all.


Mine has 16" wheels. Cruze never came with 15" wheels. Only 16", 17" and 18".


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have ran into the 15”/16” question when getting brake rotors for my brothers Cruze. Parts guy looked up both to find the parts were the same.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nor should it make much of a difference anyway, I'd expect them to have the same hub - the only one that would differ, in my mind, is the Diesel's, due to being a different lug pattern entirely.


----------



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

Mine has 16" wheels. Cruze never came with 15" wheels. Only 16", 17" and 18".[/QUOTE]
See. There is where the confusion is. The parts sites specify 16 and 15 inch wheel sizes. You are a great help.


----------



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Nor should it make much of a difference anyway, I'd expect them to have the same hub - the only one that would differ, in my mind, is the Diesel's, due to being a different lug pattern entirely.


That is the problem...they are not the same. I bought the hub that specifies 16 inch wheels but I guess a there is a option for front and rear disc brakes and I have front disc rear drums. The disc brake option is a different bolt pattern all together and the hub is larger. So weird. Thank you all for your insite.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All Cruzes, except the Diesel, have the same lug pattern - disc or drum. The hub _should_ be the same, since both have ABS.

Sounds like there is some weird mislabeling, though...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One would think. But apparently there's 2 options. Rear disc or drum makes the difference for the front.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> One would think. But apparently there's 2 options. Rear disc or drum makes the difference for the front.


Stop looking at the verbiage on an aftermarket site. It is NOT correct.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Could the 15" wheel one be for the Sonic?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

lonewolf04 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > One would think. But apparently there's 2 options. Rear disc or drum makes the difference for the front.
> ...


What if I told you.

There's more than one sight.

And didn't OP order from the one?


----------



## Erik Damian (Sep 9, 2018)

I ordered from rockauto. There are different sizes avail. for the cruze depending on if you have the optional disc/disc or the standard disc/drum. Unfortunately my local dealer was no help at all. They would only give me a price rather than any information. Excuse me if I would rather pay much much less buying the ac delco part online. $100 less. So I will trust the info here and my gut and assume that the mislabeled 15" wheels is just that, a faulty description that every online site has just copied from one another. Seeing that there are two models and I already ordered the wrong one.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> What if I told you.
> 
> There's more than one sight.
> 
> And didn't OP order from the one?


The sites are wrong. If you would like to continue ordering wrong parts, you are more than welcome.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

lonewolf04 said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > What if I told you.
> ...


You're talking to the wrong guy.

I have yet to order wrong parts. And I have yet to order any parts for the last 5 years.

As to the part ordered on this thread. There is wording that wasn't read for whatever reason. Perhaps the other part would be the correct one to order as it has wording that would actually apply to vehicle.

There are 3 parts available. It pays to read the description for the fit.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

wheel hubs for a cruze will not work with a sonic unless your going to replace the rim because the only rim that will fit a cruze is one from a cruze (i spent 3 hours walking a junkyard looking for a spare tire because f donut tires and found out only a cruze rim will only work). my question is i have a 13 1.4t mt with 17” and the sticker on the door confirms 17” on my car but all hub listings are for 15/16 and my front hubs need replaced. so do i need the 15” or 16” hub btw my car has 4 disc (unless you count the parking brake then the rear have disc and drum (the “drum brake” is only used for parking))


----------

